# Microphone extremely quiet.



## raquasa123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have looked everywhere for a solution to this and haven't found any. So anyway. I just got my Alienware m14x a couple days ago and the mic was working fine till i had tech support fix my web cam that was glowing blue. im guessing it was after that my mic started doing this. it's just extremely quiet. ive tried everything.
- raising levels such as volume and db boost.
- installing the driver found on the dell site.
- installing the driver found on the realtek site.
- using the generic windows driver
- enabling and disabling the options such as the echo and background noise cancel options
the device is internal and its just called Realtek HD audio device. Dell tech support was useless. there's a guy showing up in a couple of days to replace the whole monitor for free but i doubt its going to fix it since it was working before. oh yea. it picks up taps on the computer really well. like if i tap the top of the led screen it picks it up like its working fine. i hear a nice loud tap. most people on line say its got to do with the realtek driver on windows 7. apparently switching to vista or XP fixed these people's problems but i'm not about to do that. suggestions?


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

raquasa123 said:


> I have looked everywhere for a solution to this and haven't found any. So anyway. I just got my Alienware m14x a couple days ago and the mic was working fine till i had tech support fix my web cam that was glowing blue. im guessing it was after that my mic started doing this. it's just extremely quiet. ive tried everything.
> - raising levels such as volume and db boost.
> - installing the driver found on the dell site.
> - installing the driver found on the realtek site.
> ...


I remember when i first got my Roccat kave i got a similar problem. In my case i had to go to the creative control panel and i had to turn "flexijack mode" to microphone. It was on line-in by default. Don't know if it applies as you use a webcam, but you can search for a similar option.


----------

